# Range Anxiety...With ICE Vehicles!



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I've been driving an EV for just over a year now. Yesterday I realized something interesting about it.

I got used to having it charge up at home overnight, and no matter how much driving I have to do during the day (around the city usually, I don't drive long distance often), I don't even think about it anymore. Even if I forgot to plug in one night, I _still_ don't really think about it. I just leave, and come back at the end of the day, and plug in. It's almost automatic now.

Over time, I almost forgot what I _used_ to do: As I left the house in the morning sometimes, I'd suddenly realize that I didn't have enough fuel to make it through the day. Since all of the fuel stations on the way to work (or one of the satellite locations, since that happens sometimes) are awkwardly placed, I'd have to drastically change my route, adding 5-15 minutes to it depending on the traffic light cycles. If it happened to be raining? Bad luck for me. And occasionally I'd get to work smelling like gasoline because the pump I chose was a leaker.

What triggered this post is last week I had to borrow an ICE vehicle for a short time to move some stuff out of a storage unit. I started it up, and almost didn't want to even look at the fuel gauge, because I didn't want to drive 2 miles in the wrong direction to fill up. Fortunately it was full, but it's funny that I felt anxiety toward the opposite of what the general population believes I should.

Anyone else find their new "fueling" habits to be less stressful?


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

This is a wonderful observation. I agree that there is something special about the leaving the house with a “full tank” in the morning. Also, I eat less junk food because I don’t end up in the convenience store during refueling. 😂


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

The only problem is the Supercharging can be expensive. Two weeks ago we went on a 400 mile trip and one of the stops for supercharging was in a shopping center. 

Screen showed it was 30 mins to charge so wife went shopping for 30 mins. So much for 24c/kwh.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

So now Tesla is solving the obesity issue, too? What a car!


----------



## Groenendael (Jan 19, 2018)

When I drive my wife's ICE vehicle, I have to remember that it doesn't automatically close the garage door, and that when I get to my destination, I actually have to turn off the engine and lock the doors.


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

Had to drive my wife’s Subaru the other day. Turned the wipers on to Go forward. Realized I needed to brake before stopping. And, and...it was noisy. 😔


----------



## ladonnalr (Oct 17, 2019)

I was traveling over the summer and rented an ICE car (two different trips, two different ICE car rentals). I had to think about stopping for gas for the first time in a long time... it was weird. I would also get out of the car forgetting to turn it off. Really missed the regenerative braking. I could not wait to get back to my own car. For my daily driving, I don't need to think about charging at all, I just plug in at home and charge over night. Such a luxury.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I have two other ICE vehicles. My wife's is a diesel and she fills it up about once a month since it gets almost 600 miles on a tank around town. The other is my weekend car which I fill up once a month because I have put only 10,000 miles on it in 3 years. 

Where I live, gas stations are everywhere. Absolutely zero anxiety about finding one, even my preferred brand.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

just yesterday a coworker that lives near me (so has a similar commute) came up to me and asked if the traffic was still bad when I was coming in. Then proceeded to tell me is was so backed up it took him 20 minutes to go the few blocks between his house and the freeway - and he needed to stop and get gas - then rolled his eyes and said "I know, you don't have to worry about that" - and the gas station had cars lined up to the street also.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> just yesterday a coworker that lives near me (so has a similar commute) came up to me and asked if the traffic was still bad when I was coming in. Then proceeded to tell me is was so backed up it took him 20 minutes to go the few blocks between his house and the freeway - and he needed to stop and get gas - then rolled his eyes and said "I know, you don't have to worry about that" - and the gas station had cars lined up to the street also.


That's kind of what I meant above about it formerly being _difficult_ to buy gas on the way to work. The route to work is one of the main arteries going from the south end to the north end of the city, so all of the gas stations along the way are really crowded. Especially since they are convenience store type places like RaceTrac and Wawa, and there are plenty of people clogging up the parking lot who _aren't_ buying gas. They are also all on the opposite side of the road, which means I have to make a total of 5 left turns (3 of which are light controlled) to get there and back on the route. I couldn't use the one closer to work anymore, because there is an Amazon warehouse nearby, so the wait for gas there was regularly 10-15 minutes.

I'm definitely glad I don't have to do that anymore.


----------

